# Editing in iphoto



## supermanning (Oct 10, 2010)

Can I do acceptable editing of RAW files in iPhoto?  I also have PS Elements
Do I have to convert to jpeg before printing or transferring photos (to disc, email, etc)
I have just started using RAW, don't know why Ive waited so long :blushing:


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2010)

supermanning said:


> Can I do acceptable editing of RAW files in iPhoto? I also have PS Elements
> Do I have to convert to jpeg before printing or transferring photos (to disc, email, etc)
> I have just started using RAW, don't know why Ive waited so long :blushing:


I don't know about iPhoto. Can iPhoto handle 16-bit depth images and the over 100 RAW image data file formats?

Elements has a version of Adobe Camer RAW (ACR) which is a parametric (non-destructive) RAW editor.

RAW is not a format that can be printed or emailed. The files must be converted to another format before they can be used.

Most print labs want a JPEG so image file storage space is minimized, however, some labs will accept non-layered TIFF image files.

For email, file size is also an issue.


----------



## nemopaice (Oct 11, 2010)

erose86 said:


> ...It's a consumer grade, gimmick effect capable, program.
> 
> It's great for Facebook worthy edits at best



I wouldn't go that far, but as for everything else in the thread I have to agree...


----------



## supermanning (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the input.  I need to improve my PhotoShop skills for sure.  Im loving the RAW images


----------

